# Tracker 16/48 side console HP ????



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anybody on here own one of these. I have a 16/48 lowe jon boat that I have always ran with a 20 hp tiller handle, but I am looking to buy one of these trackers. Just wandering if the 20hp mercury 4 stroke they sell with this boat will push it good enough with me and 1 more on it. Dont really want to go too high on the HP because I fish some real small creeks.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Tracker*

Got one I use on the Alabama River No complaints about speed. Havent clocked it


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You have the mercury 20 4 stroke???


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*tracker*

yes


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just curious what you guys get for speed. I currently have a 14ft Terry aluminum boat with a 35 Evinrude that pushes me around 25 mph (off GPS). A 20 hp on a larger boat seems a little underpowered. Of course its an '81 model and to my knowledge has never been in a shop, could be mine is under-performing.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I ended up going with a 16/48 with a 25 tiller handle 4 stroke. It will do all I need with me and 2 others on it. With just me probably around 30 mph.


----------

